
Software to setup similar to  Y Combinator - nagarc
I want to set up for local news feeds similar to ycombinator. does anyone knows if we can get the source code available or any similar clones? Please advise.
======
tgdn
I think it doesn't matter what you use. Could literally be anything.

From simple server using something like Python/Ruby/Go/... To using JS front-
end with simple API.

You probably need a database.

~~~
nagarc
Thank you. I mean i wanted a open source software to host similar site and
don't want to develop anything

------
avichalp
If you aiming for community discussions and link sharing, first things that
come to mind is [https://www.discourse.org/](https://www.discourse.org/)

~~~
nagarc
No. I want to setup my own like the same one as YC

~~~
sctb
You can use an older version of the same codebase here:
[http://arclanguage.org](http://arclanguage.org).

------
quickthrower2
[https://vuejs.org/v2/examples/hackernews.html](https://vuejs.org/v2/examples/hackernews.html)

------
dmlittle
The closest clone I can think of is Lobsters[1,2]

[1] [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

[2]
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

------
leandot
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) looks great + open-source. I
particularly like their invite-only system.

------
kojeovo
you can view the frontend source with your browser

